# The Watertower Appreciation Society Thread



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as always, guys...


@Hudson11: 7 watertowers (?)


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8KJvfcAVY5/

Aalst, Belgium


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB8t-trNg-MO/

This was shot in London, before the Brexit.

Have a wonderful day you all!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Its a nice one and doesn't look like a water tower


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

__
http://instagr.am/p/p%2FB92Un_aA-NL/

Location: Rome
Architect: Angiolo Mazzoni
Style: modernism / streamline modernism in the Italian fascism era (1920-1930). 
He made lots of designs for railway stations. 
I certainly like this watertower here. He has lots of other designs and works. Worth to check out.


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Ok, who knows which famous watertowers these are in the cover art above? It's a landmark!!

(it's an artwork I made for my latest song, guess the title, you'll find it here: @bulevardi | Linktree )


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Bulevardi said:


> Ok, who knows which famous watertowers these are in the cover art above? It's a landmark!!


It was Kuwait... 








✅ Kuwait Water Towers - Data, Photos & Plans - WikiArquitectura


Introduction These water tanks with mushroom, known as the Kuwait Water Towers, store water at a certain height from the ground and provide suburban residences in the area. The city had, in 1953, of two distillation plants seawater. In 1965 the Ministry of Electricity and Water commissioned the...




en.wikiarquitectura.com


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Locmariaquer by Bulevardi, on Flickr

---) I survived it 


Locmariaquer by Bulevardi, on Flickr

^^ major update!!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Watertower of Silly by Bulevardi, on Flickr



Watertower Silly by Bulevardi, on Flickr


Watertower Silly by Bulevardi, on Flickr


Last week I organized a watertower chase contest for myself, which I also participated .

I did a 37km roundtrip with my bicycle and I found the tower first 😎.

Don't need to explain all the preparation, planning, research and exploration that came along with this major event in my life.


These ones are shot in a town called 'Silly', in Belgium.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice pics and thanks for the updates!


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

'cause bad boys do watertowers!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

It reminds me the movie "Men in Black"


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

Mushroomhead!!!
It was raining, but I had to go shoot that watertower!
A man's got to do what a man's got to do!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Water tower Hazerswoude Rijndijk by fnks, on Flickr

*Water tower Hazerswoude Rijndijk*

*The water tower on the Hazerswoudse Rijndijk dates from 1915. The tower was designed by architect A.D. Heederik. The tower with a height of 28.5 meters and a reservoir of 200 m3 was owned by the N.V. water company Zuid-Holland Oost in Gouda. The tower was in operation until 1985, after which the function of the tower became unclear. The company once applied for a demolition permit from the Hazerswoude municipality. After protests, the municipality has made every effort to preserve the tower. Private individuals were also interested in the building as a living space. Ultimately, the tower was given an office use. The tower is owned by Hoogvliet Beheer, part of the supermarket chain Hoogvliet. In 1999, a complex conversion of the tower into office space started. The renovated water tower was opened on November 21, 2003. It is probably the most expensive converted water tower in the Netherlands and, expressed per square meter, the most expensive commercial building in the Netherlands, because there are only four workplaces*


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dal basso - From below by adi vastano, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Tower by Ed_N.C., on Flickr


----------



## Bulevardi (Jul 19, 2007)

There's no better way to shoot the Atomium than in front of a watertower!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Havana IL - The Havana Water Tower by karas hall, on Flickr

The Havana Water Tower is a historic water tower which stands in Havana, Illinois. Built in 1889 and designed by F. William Raider, it holds 50,000 gallons and was the town's only water supply until 1962.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gravelbourg SK Water Tower 20200827_194933 DSCN8790 by CanadaGood Gregory, on Flickr


----------

